# New Channel!!!!!



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just found this new channel, the sportsmans channel (SMC, ch. 285 on dish) and its awesome!!!!there are alot of great shows: Miaxum Archery, Archery Addiction TV, North American whitetail TV, Petersons bowhunting, Battle of the Bow, and last but not least... ARROW AFFLICTION!!!!!!! I am so pumped to finally watch Arrow Affliction!!!! Its a great channel! who all has this channel? what'd ya think of it?


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

arrow afliction is awesome i don't have alot of time to watch tv but i try to watch 153 (hunting channel or 285)


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love arrow affliction its one of the only hunting shows i can watch without gettin bored also heartland bowhunter is a very good show


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

pearsonshooter2 said:


> heartland bowhunter is a very good show


I will second that! If I could only watch one television show HB would be it. Their camera work is just outstanding.


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

aroow affliction is awsome, too bad they wouldn't let chris do what he wants and hes now finding a new show....a real bummer as I liked his way of prcting.......cough....ariel shot....cough......lol


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

arrow affliction is a good show
but all we have is the Paid Programing Show (Pursuit Channel)
they have some good shows but most of the time it is paid programing for cristy brinkly and chuck noris with there wonderfull workout equipment


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive had this channel on direct tv for a long time...hmmmm


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yupp..justed watched my first AA..it was the dove hunting one.. theres 3 on tomorrow!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me how chris made those tips to hunt doves??????


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

does anyoe know?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

:dontknow:
was he shooting flu flu's?
if he was i would kinda like to know


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> :dontknow:
> was he shooting flu flu's?
> if he was i would kinda like to know


yes, he was. It kinda looked like he took somethuing like metal coat hangers and bent them at the ends, they kinda look like gobbler gullitines.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> :dontknow:
> was he shooting flu flu's?
> if he was i would kinda like to know


I made some i think they look just like his did.....


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1148783


----------

